# Exhaust Mods for W12 cars?



## testarossaguy (Aug 13, 2007)

I found a youtue vid of a great looking exhaust system for the W12 Phaeton, but the sounds before and after weren't that much different. Has anyone changed out their system, or removed certain parts, to reduce back pressure and get a bit more performance? These cars are VERY quiet, and I think I'd like to hear a bit more from mine. I'm also worried about spitting up some kind of trouble code....
Any ideas out there?


----------



## Rowayton (May 29, 2004)

*Re: Exhaust Mods for W12 cars? (testarossaguy)*

I think the performance aftermarket has left the Phaeton (regardless of engine) off there lists. A high flow and more audible exhaust system would most likely be the domain of a custom fabrication shop, expensive and probably offer little measurable performance gain. The question an aftermarket manufacture would try to answer before offering a performance exhaust system for a Phaeton would be, "how many people would want to turn a luxury liner into to an off shore speed boat?". V8 Phaeton's are considerably louder than W12's. Perhaps some of the V8 components could be swapped out but I don't know if the V8 exhaust system could handle the exhaust flow of the W12 at full song. I also don't know if a free flowing exhaust would affect the emissions programs written into the car's CPU







.
Ron


----------



## derrickonline (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: Exhaust Mods for W12 cars? (Rowayton)*

Just dont' put one of those loud obnoxious exhausts on, keep it classy.












_Modified by derrickonline at 5:46 AM 4-23-2009_


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Exhaust Mods for W12 cars? (testarossaguy)*

The W12's have a center muffler (see part #13), the V8's don't. However, I believe the W12 has larger OD exhaust pipes too. 


I'd love to have your center muffler to quiet my V8!













_Modified by Paldi at 12:55 AM 4-25-2009_


----------



## testarossaguy (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: Exhaust Mods for W12 cars? (Paldi)*

Okay Paldi....if I remove the center muffler I'll keep you in mind


----------



## 09W12 (Jul 16, 2011)

*W12 Exhaust note*

Did any one come up with a solution for a little louder exhaust ??  not mega , just a slight rumble would be nice


----------



## 53 0val (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm sure VW gave the W12 the most bang for the buck when it was designed. I drove a re-mapped (chipped) 2004 W12 with a modified exhaust system last year, and it didn't seem any faster than my 2006.............just louder. The chip came from England and the exhaust was done at a local speed shop that worked on Bentleys. IMO, "quiet" speed is much scarier to your passengers. You can expect a loud car to be fast...................you don't expect a quiet one. The W12 accelerating between 70 mph and 130 mph, is a very scary car. No one forgets the "sound"..... 

Bob


----------



## 09W12 (Jul 16, 2011)

*point taken*

:laugh::laugh:


----------



## buckeyecam (Apr 11, 2012)

I would also be interested to see if anyone has put the X pipe from the V8 on the W12 or had one fabricated to match od. 

It is just a tad too quiet for me...

Sean


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

Keep me in mind if you want to dispose of your W12 center muffler. I have an identical one to the W12 c/m but it's for a diesel and has slightly smaller OD pipes than the V8. I never tried putting it on.


----------



## buckeyecam (Apr 11, 2012)

If I knew for certain that I could replace the x muffler with an X pipe without codes chasing me down it would be off to the fab shop with the W12.... BTW I would see no reason why we couldn't work something out on the muffler. 

Sean


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

I think it very unlikely there would be codes thrown unless you spend your driving days full throttle on the race track! But good luck! Your pipes probably have a larger OD than my V8 exhaust. Connecting them might be tricky. I hate cutting my pipes to see if the muffler can be made to fit.


----------



## tongzilla (Dec 30, 2011)

Bentley Continental GT has a gorgeous exhaust sound. Since both Phaeton and Continental GT share the somewhat the same W12 engine, I wonder if the exhaust system on the Bentley would work on our W12s. Although I'm sure an exhaust system from a Bentley comes with a HEFTY price tag. Depending on how much you really want it (if it fits).

Tong


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

tongzilla said:


> Bentley Continental GT has a gorgeous exhaust sound.


I had a chance to hear one while in soCal, and dear freakin god did it sound glorious. I'm looking into getting a W12 Phaeton now, which i dont care about speed so much over the V8 model, but i want that sound.


----------



## 53 0val (Feb 23, 2010)

AggvGtivr6 said:


> I had a chance to hear one while in soCal, and dear freakin god did it sound glorious. I'm looking into getting a W12 Phaeton now, which i dont care about speed so much over the V8 model, but i want that sound.


You will not.............NOT get that same sound out of a PHAETON! The Bentley is turbo charged and runs less restrictive mufflers. The PHAETON W12 is very quiet compared to a Bentley GT. In fact, its quietness is its most obvious sound.


----------



## 09W12 (Jul 16, 2011)

I have had the Bentley cat back , miltek fitted , it is absolutely fantastic , sounds like a W12 should , not to loud just a sweet rumble and an air of presence that the W12 deserves , it fitted easily but did need a little adjustment . Would 
recommend it to all .


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Did you fit some of the parts on this Miltek list? Or was it a custom rework using the stock VW parts?

Chris

http://www.millteksport.com/exhaust.products.cfm?variantid=347


----------



## 09W12 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Milltek*

Basically I called my local milltek agent http://www.amdtuning.com, who confirmed that the system is an off the shelf bentley CATback system with adaptions , I had concerns , but the fit went well in about 1 hour & then some fine tuning & adjustments ( for the fit & angle of rear silencers ) 

Video herehttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJHULCmBxjk ( not mine ) but the car sounds so much better once the system had cooked up a little after 100 miles , but gives you a good idea of the sound & the instal . 

Great job, no rattles , just a nice boom , especially in tunnels . 
Enjoy .


----------



## ErikO (Jun 14, 2014)

*Cool link...*



09W12 said:


> Basically I called my local milltek agent http://www.amdtuning.com, who confirmed that the system is an off the shelf bentley CATback system with adaptions , I had concerns , but the fit went well in about 1 hour & then some fine tuning & adjustments ( for the fit & angle of rear silencers )
> 
> Video here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJHULCmBxjk ( not mine ) but the car sounds so much better once the system had cooked up a little after 100 miles , but gives you a good idea of the sound & the instal .
> 
> ...


Dammit, I think you just cost me some money!


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

ErikO said:


> Dammit, I think you just cost me some money!




If you want to save yourself some money.. do what I did and buy a set of Bentley mufflers off Ebay. I haven't put them on yet, but from pictures, it shouldn't be a huge issue..


----------



## ErikO (Jun 14, 2014)

*Not a bad idea that.....*



> If you want to save yourself some money.. do what I did and buy a set of Bentley mufflers off Ebay. I haven't put them on yet, but from pictures, it shouldn't be a huge issue.


Thanks!


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

The V8 growls and the W12 is very silent. Here's the difference plus diameters of the pipes.









Center muffler - this one of a diesel powered Phaeton. I'll assume the only purpose for it is to quiet a noisy diesel exhaust note. I'll bet it will open up some sound on the W12 if you remove this and put in the cross pipe from a V8.


----------



## 53 0val (Feb 23, 2010)

PowerDubs said:


> If you want to save yourself some money.. do what I did and buy a set of Bentley mufflers off Ebay. I haven't put them on yet, but from pictures, it shouldn't be a huge issue..



What are you hoping to gain with Bentley mufflers? Those cars are quieter than ours are if you are talking about the Flying Spur and you also don't have the turbo sound being amplified. Let us know just what the differences are. Now if those are GT pipes...................you might hear a difference.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

53 0val said:


> What are you hoping to gain with Bentley mufflers? Those cars are quieter than ours are if you are talking about the Flying Spur and you also don't have the turbo sound being amplified. Let us know just what the differences are. Now if those are GT pipes...................you might hear a difference.





Turbos themselves act as mufflers. It is not uncommon for guys to run nothing but straight pipe off of turbos and still have a reasonably quiet street car.

So without the turbos quieting things down, these should give a good sound. Additionally, they have vacuum actuated flapper valves built into them if I want to open them up even more.

On the Mk4 Golf R32, which is a 3.2 VR6 (half of the W12 punched up a bit) which came from the factory with the same flapper on it's exhaust, the car makes an additional 5-6hp/tq to the wheels with the flapper open.


----------



## Diaz Rus (Jul 20, 2013)

Hi!

This is my custom exhaust on VR6 Phaeton:


----------

